# Dressage photos, Best picture!



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Post your favourite Dressage photo.
Must be a photo YOU have taken OR it must be you in the picture.
Only one photo per person/post
and one more thing...
GOOD LUCK!
ends 3rd Feb
x


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Only one..... hard to decide. This is my daughter Kelly, 12 riding my 17.3+ green draft cross gelding, Cody. He's going to need a lot of dressage to get his big frame balanced!!!!


----------



## elmosworld (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow these pictures are great! keep 'em coming


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh goodness, I have a tone. I don't know that you would want me to post them, they're professional photos I took :lol: so unless you want me to post my pics, I'll step aside


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh goodness, I have a tone. I don't know that you would want me to post them, they're professional photos I took :lol: so unless you want me to post my pics, I'll step aside


if you took them or your in them then you can enter


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I sadly suck with a camera, (or have a sucky camera, whatever!) so I only have ones where I'm in them 

My favorite so far is this one. I like the way he's going, and the way he contrasts with the green :


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spyder..age 4


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Zeus and me, in one of our first dressage lessons, a little tense, but the first time I got him to start using his back, and starting to get him off the forehand. A definite "Aha!" moment for us both. I like the picture, AND the moment.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Comanche and I


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

really good pics guys


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Beau & I


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, everyone has such beautiful horses!

Pinto Pony - You look so professional!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Anky*

This is a photo I took, here locally. This was just during a warmup.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

It's not me in the picture, but I took it.

This is Gabriel, a 4-year-old Andalusian stallion:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww, hes so handsom  is that a scar by his eye? ^


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> aww, hes so handsom  is that a scar by his eye? ^


Nah, it's just a scrape. The black lines are his skin showing through where the hair was rubbed off.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

oh right! it looked at if he had marks where stitches have been.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures where I'm actually showing my horse, but this is one from a photo shoot my friend wanted me to do for his final project in photo class in high school.
roxy2.jpg


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

And I agree it looked like the andalusian had stitches by his eye.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> oh right! it looked at if he had marks where stitches have been.





dressagebelle said:


> And I agree it looked like the andalusian had stitches by his eye.



Haha, yeah, that's what I thought when I first saw them.


----------

